# من لديه معلومه عن الحوائط الحامله ... لايبخل



## يارووحي (30 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اخواني 
انا طالب قسم تصميم داخلي
وفي ماده عندي تهتم بالإنشاء

والدكتور الله يهديه :80: 
طلب بحث عن الحوائط الحامله
انواعها
اشكالها
إستخداماتها
كل شئ 

فأتمنى ان كان لديك أي معلومه 
ولوكانت بسيطه
كتابتها 

أو ان كان في مراجع عن طريق النت... :31:


اتمنى انكم تساعدوني 



ولكم تحياتي


----------



## manal aly shedeed (30 مارس 2006)

هذه المواقع تشرح تفاصيل عن bearing wall const 
http://www.bia.org/BIA/technotes/t24.htm
http://www.bia.org/bia/technotes/t24f.htm
http://www.polymorf.net/engineer52.htm
http://www.richmond.ky.us/Departments/Codes/Forms/Brochures/Wall Construction.pdf
كما يوجد فى الموقعhttp://www.aacpa.org/techGuide/constructionDetails/horizontalPanels.cfm
معلومات تفصيلية عن Precast Panel Systems
فى صورة ملفات Cad .Pdf .Gif
كما يوجد معلومات عن استخدام مادة جديدة فى عمل الحوائط الحاملة وهى FORMBLOCK
والموقع المخصص لها http://www.formblock.com.au/what_is_formblock.htm
وهذه بعض الصور الموضحة لها .


----------



## manal aly shedeed (30 مارس 2006)




----------



## troy_119 (30 مارس 2006)

الاخ الغالى ....
المنشات عامه تنقسم الى ثلاث انواع ...
(1) المنشات الهيكليه 
(2) مبانى الحوائط الحامله 
(3) المنشات الفراغيه _و هى تنقسم الى عده انواع 
اما بالنسبه لمبانى الحوائط الحامله فهى مبانى يكون التحميل فيها على الحوائط _بمعنى _ ان الاحمال تنتقل الى الساسات عن طريق الحوائط _و لهذا نجد ان الاساسات فى هذه المبانى اساسات شريطيه او مستمره على عكس الاساسات الهيكليه التى تعتمد على ان يكون الحمل مركز فى نقطه واحده 
وهى مبانى ارتفاعاتها محدوده و ذلك بسبب التحميل الانشائى لها فمن المعروف ان العامود_فى المبانى الهيكليه _ فى الدور الارضى يقع عليه اكبر حمل و ذلك لانه يقوم بحمل جميع الطوابق من فوقه ..... بالمثل فى الحوائط الحامله و لهذا نجد ان سمك الجدار الارضى يكون اكبر _بمقدار نصف طوبه فى الدور ..... ولهذا فهذه المبانى غالبا لا تتعدى الخمس طوابق ...
اما عن اشكالها فهى تعتمد على طريقه الرباط _ بمعنى _ الطريفه الانشائيه للصق الطوب ....
...................... و هناك الكثير و الكثير من المعلومات و لكن هذا موجز فقط اتمنى ان ينفعك باذن الله اعتبرها كعناوين فرعيه ابدا منها انت البحث ... وان شاء الله انا معاك لو احتجت لاى حاجه تانيه او مالقيتشحاجه تانيه 
بامكانك اللجوء الى مرجع كتاب الدكتور ((( محمد عبدالله )))) فى الانشاءات فبه العديد من المعلومات القيمه و من واقع الحياه العمليه لا النظريه 
و شكرا


----------



## يارووحي (30 مارس 2006)

ألف شكر أخواني 

والله مادري إيش اقول ...
احرجتوني بإهتمامكم


وان كان فيه معلومات اكثر ... 
ويعطيكم ألف عافيه


----------



## يارووحي (30 مارس 2006)

وان شالله برجع اكتب نقاط مهمه 
ان كان تقدرون تساعدوني
في توضيحها والتكلم عنها


----------



## تتش (30 مارس 2006)

تفضل أخي .. هذا الملف المرفق ..

و للأمانه فقد حملته من مشاركه لاحد الاخوه فى منتدى اخر .. فجزاه الله خيرا ..


----------



## يارووحي (1 أبريل 2006)

لا لا لا 

مااقدر

... 
والله وبكل صراحه 
ماتوقعت تفاعل الأعضاء بهذا الشكل



manal aly shedeed 

troy_119 

vbmenu_register("postmenu_89111", true); 

vbmenu_register("postmenu_89103", true); تتش

اكن لكم كل الإحترام والتقدير

ولكن هذا مايعني اني اتنازل عن أي معلومه يقدمها لي الاعضاء لاخرين

وان شالله سوف اقدم مابوسعي لهذا الصرح الشامخ

 ,,

ودمتم سالمين


----------



## معمارية مبتدئة (21 أبريل 2007)

ما شاء الله على هذا التفاعل بجد انا كمان كنت فى امس الحاجة
لتلك المعلومات لانى ايضا ادرس انشاء معمارى
فجزاكم الله خيرا على من طرح السؤال 
وعلى من رد وافادنى كثيرا
السلام عليكم


----------



## alpha bidoo (25 أبريل 2007)

نظـام الحوائط الحاملة​Bearing Walls System​​​_مسلسل أعمال البناء لمبنى حائط حامل _​​​نظام الحوائط الحاملة : 
يعد ذلك النظام من أسهل الحوائط ؛ وتكون عادة من الطوب والحجر ؛ وفية تنتقل الأحمال من الكمرات إلى الحوائط التي تنقلها إلى الأساس .
توجد فى الحوائط الحاملة نقطة تسمى بالنقطة الثابتة . وهى نقطة يحددها المهندس المشرف على التنفيذ فى الموقع توضع على أحد أطراف قطعة الأرض ويؤخذ منها تسلسل الأبعاد أفقيا ورأسيا بالنسبة لأبعاد المبنى .

تسلسل أعمال البناء لمبنى من دور واحد حوائط حاملة :

1-الحفر للأساسات :
 بطبيعتها أساسات مستمرة فوق أو تحت منسوب المياه الجوفية ؛ ويتم الحفر من واقع تحديد محاور المبنى " محاور احاطة الدور الأرضي والأساسات على الطبيعة من الخشب حيث تحديد مواقع الحفر من رسومات الأساسات التنفيذية .

2- صب الخرسانة العادية للأساسات :
 تنفذ لها فورم جانبية أن لزم الأمر .

3-صب الخرسانة المسلحة للأساسات :
 وذلك بعد عمل فورم أساسية لها ؛ ووضع تسليم للأساسات بعد استلام المهندس له .

 4- بناء حوائط أساسات :
- وذلك حتى منسوب الحلقة العازلة الأفقية على ارتفاع 15 سم أعلى منسوب سطح الأرض فى الحوائط الخارجية 
وعلى ارتفاع لا يقل عن 10 سم للمنسوب الأرضي للحوائط الداخلية .

5- الردم الداخلي :
- يكون كل 25 سم ويدك بالمندال حتى منسوب أسفل البركه الخرسانية مع عمل ميل فيه نحو الحوائط الخارجية .

6- الردم الخارجي :
- حتى منسوب سطح الأرض .


7- عمل الطبقة العازلة:
 الأفقية للحوائط الخارجية فقط لأن الداخلية ترتبط بالخرسانة العادية .

8- بناء محيط حطة الردم :
- تنفذ الطبقة العازلة الرأسية على محيط حطة الردم على منسوب الطبقة العازلة الرأسية تحت منسوب سطح الأرض .

9- صب الدكه الخرسانية :
- مع الطبقة الرأسية العازلة للحوائط .

 10- بناء الجلسات :
- وفيها تحدد فتحات الأبواب والشبابيك .

 11- تركيب الأعتاب :
 وهى إما من الخرسانة المسلحة أو الخشب أو من الطوب أو الحجر وقد تكون على شكل عقود مبانى حسب التصميم .

12- بناء حطة التخريم وهى التي تخدم على كمرة الرباط فى السقف .
13- صب بلاطة السقف والكمرات الرابطة مع عمل حساب للتركيبات الكهربائية بوضع خشب ( بغدادي ) فى السقف أو خراطيم البلاستيك أعلى الشدة الخشبية حيث تحدد مسارتها من الرسومات .
14- عمل المبانى اللأزمة لدورة المبنى .
15- عمل بؤج للبياض الداخلي للأسطح وللأسقف وللأرضيات ودورات المياة والحمامات .
16- تركيب عروق النجارة وتثبت فى المباني بواسطة كانات حديدية أو دساتير خشب .
17- وضع مواسير التوصيلات الصحية وذلك بتكسير لها فى المباني .
18- بياض الحوائط والأسقف وذلك بعمل طرطشة عمومية أو تنقير للخرسانة فيمكن الحصول على بطانة تركب عليها البياض .
19- الأرضيات :
- تنفذ بعد عمل الطبقة العازلة قبل الد كة الخرسانية وقد تكون من البلاط ومن الخشب وتنفذ له وزرات تقفيل مع البياض ؛ وتنفذ الأرضيات الميول المناسبة على سيفونات الأرضية فى الأسطح ودورات المياه والحمامات .


20- التركيبات الكهربائية والصحية :
- وتركب وحدات الإضاءة وعدادت الكهرباء وكذلك الأجهزة الصحية من أحواض ومراحيض وغير ذلك .

21- الدهانات للأبواب والشبابيك بعد تركيب البرور وكذلك اختيار دهانات الحوائط بالزيت أو البلاستيك .
22- تركيب وزرات السطح الثابتة .
23- تبليط السطح مع عمل ميول لتصريف الماء إلى البارجورى والقائم الرأسي من الزقة .
24- تشطيب الواجهات وإنهاء الأعمال الخارجية من تبليط وأناره للأسوار .
25- تسليم المبنى للسكان .


خصائص عمل مباني الحوائط الحاملة :

1- تنقل الأحمال الميتة والحية من الأسقف إلى الحوائط .
2- تنقل الحوائط تلك الأحمال بالإضافة إلى وزنها الذاتى إلى الحوائط التى 
 أسفلها حتى تحصل إلى الأساس المستمر حتى الحوائط .
3- يقوم الأساس بتوزيع الأحمال على التربة الصالحة للتأسيس .
4- يختلف سمك الحائط الداخلى عن الخارجى وحتى لا يؤثر فى الواجهة يكون الاختلاف من الداخل .
5- يتزايد سمك الحوائط كلما خرجنا من التأسيس .
6- وجود الفتحات للحوائط الإنشائية يضعف قدرتها على التحمل وتنفذ فتحات الشبابيك بحيث يكون ارتفاعها كبير نسبيا ويكون عرضها صغير نسبيا .
7- لا يجب عمل تعـد يلا ت داخلية فى هذا النوع من المبانى من دور لأخر دون اتخاذ الأحتياطات اللازمة لتفادى انهيار الأحمال .
8- تحديد سمك الحائط تبعا لارتفاع المبنى. 

ارتفاع المبنى​عدد الطوابق​​سمك الحائط​* 7 م*
*10م*


*13م*




*16م*
*2 طابق*
*3 طابق*


*4 طوابق*




*5 طابق*
*25 سم با لدروة*
*سمك الحائط الخارجى*
*للأول 38 سم ، 25 سم *
*للثانى والدروة .*
*سمك الحائط الخارجى *
*للأرضي 51 سم ، أول وثاني 38 سم ثلاث *
*ودروه 25 سم .*

*ثانى وثالث 38 سم *
*رابع وخامس مع *
*الدروة 25 سم .*​

















ملاحظة

_الحوائط الداخلية للمبنى تنفذ جميعها بسمك 25 سم والحوائط المثبت عليها السلم بسمك 35 سم ._​


----------



## ام براء (19 يونيو 2008)

الرجاء ادرج تصاميم لطريقة البناء بلحوائط الحامله


----------



## عدنان النجار (19 يونيو 2008)

زوري هذا الربط وستجدين كل تبحثون عنة من كتب معمارية وباللغة العربية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t93065.html


----------

